# feeding farm animals



## Louie55 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, I have been pondering this question. I live in the mountains of Montana. i did raise dairy goats for the last 10 years but when hay got too expensive I sold them.Now I am thinking I would like to have a goat for milk and some other animals (pigs & chickens) in case the economy to pot. My question is does any one have ideas on what to feed if you can't get feed & hay? Summer would not be too bad but what about all winter? Winter seems to last a LONG time here in Montana & I have more rocks then pastureland!! Thanks for looking!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

In a Montana winter ... (from what I've heard about them) you are going to have to go with hay of some kind, a dairy goat would also need a little more than hay for real good milk. (IMO)

You could help by putting by some root crops but in the end, hay would be a must for snow cover days.

If you thought it was expensive 10 years ago ... wait till you do some checking today. 

Best of luck and let us know what you do.


----------

